# Instagrammed Bosco



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Just a couple of pics I shoved on Instagram I though looked lush,even make the half demolished kitchen look retro cool ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very nice tidy set up there. Do you find the 6.3ltr boiler runs out of steam prematurely?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha,funnily enough not yet Patrick


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

That setup is seriously nice!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yawn yawn yawn, even i didnt put this up this many times!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> yawn yawn yawn, even i didnt put this up this many times!!!!


Yeah but he may it oldie timey looking with Internet magic ....


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The best bit is the HB towel sheepishly hiding under the drip tray.


----------

